# Meditation and Weight Loss



## sjm1027 (Jan 3, 2017)

I am new here. Spent some time reading some great posts and looking forward to making some new friends. I am very interested in weight loss and have lost (and gained) a many a pound in my 62 years. I believe the key to weight loss is not only willpower but you also have to be in touch with your mind, body and soul. I have found that meditation helps me to be more in touch with myself. Of course you need willpower as well but when I take time to slow down and just be in the moment it helps me focus on me. 
Has anyone else tried this and had success? Does anyone have any weight loss techniques that want to share with the group?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## nvtribefan (Apr 6, 2017)

Hmmm.  Think yourself thin.   Meditation sure can't hurt.


----------



## Faith (Jul 26, 2017)

sjm...I too have spent  time thinking about or being on a  diet and I bet most people have. I don't know if meditation specifically is the answer but as nvtribefan said...can't hurt. I do believe our thoughts  are extremely influential in our actions on everything. Good luck . I think meditation is wonderful for many areas..I need to get back to meditating routinely..Thank you for the reminder


----------



## terry123 (Jul 26, 2017)

I meditate each day and try to think positive thoughts.  I think our thoughts influence everything we do also.


----------



## Faith (Jul 26, 2017)

I totally agree!! May I ask how you meditate? I usually lie down, do a mental relaxation of every part of my body starting with my toes to the tip of my  head..
Then I sometimes ask for guidance and other times  just try to clear my thoughts and see what happens.


----------



## drifter (Sep 12, 2017)

I have tried to meditate, have read two books on the subject, still haven't got the hang of it. Hard to quite the mind. What is meditation anyway? How do you know when your meditating? Suppose I happen to quite the mind, what then? I am not being frivolous, this is a serious question.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 12, 2017)

I think that focusing on losing weight, exercising, and having a healthy body does help, and of course, even if it didn't help, it wouldn't do any damage. 
I have an iPad, so I got some of the weight-loss apps as well as the ones that are self-hypnosis. I was actually losing weight, had more energy and as feeling much better, and then I stopped listening to the tapes because i gave my smaller iPad away to my daughter-in-law. 
Yesterday, I bought a used iPad Mini, and I got it specifically for listening to weight loss and subliminal tapes at night. It is the perfect size to put beside the bed, and then put on my little headphones and listen to the app as I am falling asleep. 
I don't know about Android, but anyone who has an Apple phone or tablet can easily download some of the subliminal, weight loss, and meditation apps from the  App Store. I would imagine that Android has these as well. 
Some of them cost, but there are so some free ones that a person can try to start with and see how well you like listening to one at night, or any time that you want to listen. 
Youtube also has a great variety of these kinds of videos, and those are free, so it is easy to try some out from there, too.


----------



## drifter (Sep 12, 2017)

So can you listen to books on any of those apps? I got my mini to keep by my bed to read but it would be nice to listen once in a while.


----------



## sjm1027 (Sep 12, 2017)

Great idea, I will do some searching tonight
Thanks



Happyflowerlady said:


> I think that focusing on losing weight, exercising, and having a healthy body does help, and of course, even if it didn't help, it wouldn't do any damage.
> I have an iPad, so I got some of the weight-loss apps as well as the ones that are self-hypnosis. I was actually losing weight, had more energy and as feeling much better, and then I stopped listening to the tapes because i gave my smaller iPad away to my daughter-in-law.
> Yesterday, I bought a used iPad Mini, and I got it specifically for listening to weight loss and subliminal tapes at night. It is the perfect size to put beside the bed, and then put on my little headphones and listen to the app as I am falling asleep.
> I don't know about Android, but anyone who has an Apple phone or tablet can easily download some of the subliminal, weight loss, and meditation apps from the App Store. I would imagine that Android has these as well.
> ...


----------



## Falcon (Sep 12, 2017)

Meditating  =s  thinking.  I do that every waking minute.

I KNOW that being overweight is bad for you; so, I never allow myself  to get that way.

Most peeps who are overweight are simply foodaholics and don't  even worry about gaining pounds  until it's too late

My lady friend never even bothers to weigh herself;  She simply judges her weight by the way her clothes fit.

People take this too seriously when it isn't necessary.  The rule is  COMMON  SENSE.

AS one doctor recommended;  "If it tastes good;  SPIT IT OUT" !


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 12, 2017)

drifter said:


> So can you listen to books on any of those apps? I got my mini to keep by my bed to read but it would be nice to listen once in a while.


There are apps for audiobooks, just look in the App Store and search for "audiobook", and see what you find. I don't like audiobooks, so I do not know what apps work for that,but  Ina likes them, and she uses something that works with Alexa and Alexa just reads the books to her. 
What I use is more of a guided meditation app. There are a lot of those if you search for meditation, self-hypnosis, weight loss, or subliminal. 
Here is one that I use, and this guy has a whole series of tapes/apps that you can download unto your Mini to listen to . 

Lose Weight Now Hypnosis HD Video App by Glenn Harrold by Diviniti Publishing Ltd
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/los...d-video-app-by-glenn-harrold/id365452285?mt=8


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 12, 2017)

I wouldn't exactly call it meditation, but I *do* believe it helps to sort of work yourself up into a mindset that you're really going to do this.  Because once you get started, it's easier to keep going.  It's getting started that is the hard part for me.  I always say, what the heck, I'll start tomorrow.


----------



## sjm1027 (Sep 12, 2017)

I am pretty sure you can get an iPad to read back to you. I have done it before with email and text

Good Luck and let us know


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 15, 2017)

It looks like it is fairly easy to set the iPad up to read to you, Drifter. I found this short and easy tutorial video that shows exactly how to do it, and it looks pretty straightforward to me. 

I have started listening to my weight loss tapes again, and am not having trouble sticking to the low carb eating plan, or having hunger cravings for foods not on the low carb list. For me, reading helps to motivate me also, and I have been re-reading one of my low carb books that helps me focus on the reason why losing weight and taking care of my body is important to me. 
I also use an app called Carb Manager, and it makes it very easy to keep track of the food I am eating, how many carbs I have had, and shows me what amount I have left for the day. They have a free app, and then a premium app if you decide you like it, and want to upgrade. The premium app shows more charts and graphs and such as that; but even the basic one will be fine just for tracking carbs.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 20, 2017)

sjm1027 said:


> I am new here. Spent some time reading some great posts and looking forward to making some new friends. I am very interested in weight loss and have lost (and gained) a many a pound in my 62 years. I believe the key to weight loss is not only willpower but you also have to be in touch with your mind, body and soul. I have found that meditation helps me to be more in touch with myself. Of course you need willpower as well but when I take time to slow down and just be in the moment it helps me focus on me.
> Has anyone else tried this and had success? Does anyone have any weight loss techniques that want to share with the group?
> Thanks,
> Steve



Hi again, Steve ! I was wondering if you found any of the weight-loss or meditation apps that you liked, and if you have been trying them ? 
I have been back on the low-carb/ketogenic eating plan for about a week now, and I am already starting to have more energy. I am only going to weigh myself once a week because I am one of those people who look at the scale and panic if it says I have gained weight. Since my natural weight fluctuates quite a lot anyway, it seemed to me that this would work better for me. 

I have been listening to the tapes at least one time per day (when I go to bed at night) and sometimes in the afternoon as well. 
I think that I mentioned it, but there are some good videos on youtube also, some are subliminal, and I like those when i am just sitting and reading a novel, and I put the headphones on. 
Speaking of headphones, you should always use them when you are playing any kind of subliminal or self-hypnosis, according to what they always say. It is supposed to get into your subconscious mind better that way.


----------



## neotheone (Sep 20, 2017)

You can meditate, while you're doing that think: portion control.    Also, consciously take steps to reduce salt-sugar-fat in your meals.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 20, 2017)

Also,  A good rule to follow is to eat half as much and  take  twice as long to chew it.

*DON'T  WOLF IT  DOWN !*


----------



## sjm1027 (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi Happyflower,

Yes, I have been listening to self-hypnosis every evening before bed. I do notice I am sleeping better and my food intake is less but my weight has stayed on my lower side for almost a week. I am sure if I keep up listening daily it will help. I found a lot of free listening on youtube thanks to your great advice. I always use headphones. Sounds like you're doing great with your new low-carb/ketogenic eating plan. I tend to weigh myself a lot in a day. When I get up, just before dinner and just before bed. I just like doing it that way. 
Good luck and keep me posted. Keep up the good work!



Happyflowerlady said:


> Hi again, Steve ! I was wondering if you found any of the weight-loss or meditation apps that you liked, and if you have been trying them ?
> I have been back on the low-carb/ketogenic eating plan for about a week now, and I am already starting to have more energy. I am only going to weigh myself once a week because I am one of those people who look at the scale and panic if it says I have gained weight. Since my natural weight fluctuates quite a lot anyway, it seemed to me that this would work better for me.
> 
> I have been listening to the tapes at least one time per day (when I go to bed at night) and sometimes in the afternoon as well.
> ...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 20, 2017)

I totally agree with Seabreeze that low carb is the best way to lose weight. It might not be the right plan for everyone, since we are all different; but for me , it is what works. 
I am very carb sensitive, and unless I keep my carb intake low , and avoid junk food, my insulin level goes up very easily. When the insulin goes up, it takes the sugar in your blood and stores it as fat, since insulin is our fat-storing hormone. 
Once the blood sugar goes down, then we have hunger pangs again. 
Keeping my insulin from spiking is what works for me, and then I don’t have the cravings for sweets or starches, or eat unless I am actually hungry and need food. 
At my age, it is still very hard for me to lose weight, no matter how careful I am with what I eat; but at least if things are going in the right direction (no matter how slowly), then that is a good thing. 
I am glad that you have found some of the weight loss tapes, Steve, and I seem to sleep better at night when I listen to one of them also.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 5, 2018)

I have now been listening to the different meditation tapes pretty much every night, and it really helps me sleep better. I have not been losing weight; but all of the holidays and the cold weather have not helped me at all. It has been so cold that the car barely starts, and we have not been going to the fitness center, or out for our usual daily walks. 
Thankfully, it is supposed to warm back up again this next week. 

Anyway, I have started listening to more of the subliminal tapes now, and set up the stereo so that I can also play one in the background during the day. 
There must be ZILLIONS of self-help tapes on youtube, and I have been going through and finding ones that I particularly like. I hate listening to the ones that sound like rain falling, tweeting birds, chirping crickets, and even ocean waves. Even more, I dislike the New-Age sounding ones with that high pitched flute music. 
I accidentally stumbled onto some that were made with classical music background, and I really enjoy those; so that is what I have been listening to now. 
According to what I have been reading about the subliminal messages, they work better than regular affirmations because your conscious mind does not hear the subliminal and reject it , so it goes right into the subconscious. With a regular affirmation, if you are telling yourself something that you do not believe, then your mind rejects the whole thing; but when it bypasses the conscious mind, then that does not happen.


----------



## sjm1027 (Jan 5, 2018)

*Thanks*

Thanks for sending the clip. I will give it a try tonight.



Happyflowerlady said:


> I totally agree with Seabreeze that low carb is the best way to lose weight. It might not be the right plan for everyone, since we are all different; but for me , it is what works.
> I am very carb sensitive, and unless I keep my carb intake low , and avoid junk food, my insulin level goes up very easily. When the insulin goes up, it takes the sugar in your blood and stores it as fat, since insulin is our fat-storing hormone.
> Once the blood sugar goes down, then we have hunger pangs again.
> Keeping my insulin from spiking is what works for me, and then I don’t have the cravings for sweets or starches, or eat unless I am actually hungry and need food.
> ...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 5, 2018)

sjm1027 said:


> Thanks for sending the clip. I will give it a try tonight.



If you like the classical subliminal, the person that has the youtube channel for the classical subliminal music, (Thomas Hall) has a good selection of other tapes. 
I subscribed to his youtube channel and he also has some 9 hour long tapes that are meant to be played all night; but I have not tried any of those yet. They didn’t say that they were classical, so I do not know what kind of background sound they have.


----------

